# How to build a Nintoaster



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

In case you don't know what a Nintoaster is, this is the video about it

This is the video on how to build one. Enjoy


----------



## Quanno (May 26, 2010)

... I want a Nintoaster, nao


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

Hehe, AVGN has one of these


----------



## dark ajax (May 26, 2010)

MAN that's sooooo cool... btw great now i'm hungry...


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

I would love to do this to my N64 personally.


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might know a few people in my town who could help me make ones


----------



## kaputnik (May 29, 2010)

Haha, nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm missing an instructional video about how to make a toastendo out of the leftover NES casing and the toaster's intestines. It should work if you manage to protect the shell from the heat somehow :>


----------



## Jamstruth (May 29, 2010)

As much as I would like to make this I don't own a soldering iron. Or a Nintendo Entertainment System. I do have a SNES though...I wonder what it looks like inside...


----------



## Inunah (May 31, 2010)

Is there a setting to change it back to toasting bread instead of playing games?


----------



## W007 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've got an NES lying around... maybe I'll try this.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

it would be nice if it was actually a toaster that toasted bread


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 12, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Is there a setting to change it back to toasting bread instead of playing games?


You can if you want to melt your NES motherboard


----------

